
Ask HN: Why do people hate on the AWS developer console? - purplerabbit
People talk about it as if it&#x27;s disgusting and unusable, but to me it feels very simple and intuitive. What gives?
======
larrymcp
Funny, I was wondering the same thing. I use the AWS console all the time and
have to scratch my head when people say how horrific it is.

I presume it's because some people just enjoy criticizing stuff. :)

------
Arbinv
If you really hate it and just need to turn things on/off and get a view
across your environment then take a look at www.parkmycloud.com

Much more pleasing UI and can save you literally thousands....

~~~
purplerabbit
Well that was a little shameless.

------
wallflower
They hate on it because real DevOps people use Ansible/Chef/Puppet/OpenStack
to avoid repetitive operations of provisioning servers and just use it for ad-
hoc monitoring.

~~~
purplerabbit
Hmm, makes sense.

